# Tokyo Ghoul Live action movie



## Beerus (Oct 24, 2017)

so for the release of the new Tokyo ghoul movie i feel really hyped about it since it is one of my favourite manga but i set the bar low for this one since its a fact that most live action movies are flops avatar the last air bender,dragon ball evolution  , death note(2017) but based on trailers looks really good imo you guys think this movie will be trash?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 2, 2017)

Live action death note's trailer looked really good and L ended up being black.

Trailers are made to look better than what the movie actually is.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 2, 2017)

I couldn't get into Tokyo Ghoul. I really tried, but I felt as if it was becoming totally random at the end of the first season. Nothing made sense to me. The beginning was pretty good, but everything after that was kinda meh.


----------



## Beerus (Nov 2, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Live action death note's trailer looked really good and L ended up being black.
> 
> Trailers are made to look better than what the movie actually is.


yeah that movie was a cringe fest it was so bad that it was good


----------



## Yumirou (Nov 2, 2017)

The Death Note live action made Light seem like a girl. It also felt like "Oh no looks like Light doesn't seem to have a motive, let's kill his mother." 

It was pretty boring, and they even changed Misa's name and entire character really.


----------

